# De Raw Sablon's in America?



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I'm knew to this hobby and wanted to ask if anybody has tried this strain or seen results with this strain is it that good has they say it is?




I recently bought two squeakers from CBS and will join a club in a year to see how the offspring will do! Just taking it slow for now and learning things as I go. My mentors have been friends I had while I was a child in Portugal learning from the elders an now decided to get myself into this sport/hobby. My loft is small right now will post pictures soon it's something I built a year and half ago but by next year will plan to build a bigger loft or add a aviary section to this loft my goal is to have at least ten homers an race at least five will start from there untill the future says what will be next!


Strain I have now is Janssen based from the 990 line and Flits 
I will see how these will do in the future but for right now letting them sit in the loft for good two months to get accustomed to the loft I had already bad luck with my first purchase giving food in the morning I stupidly somehow gave enough space for the squeaker to fly off well that was it saw him go to the neighbors roof and saw him for 6 minutes to see him fly away but now I'm not taking that chance so letting them get the feel for there new home and to there BOSS/Friend.



we all learn from are mistakes, the way to progress is not to repeat them find the way to our success!


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

wellcome to the pigeon world,first i think you should cross the bloods of your birds to fly them in other words the raw sablon mix them with the 990 pigeons,as far as locking the young birds for two months is a long time they will be too strong on the wing,good luck flying and have fun,others will follow with more tips.good luck.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

as far as the raw Sablon's I just wanted to know what have they done in the American Territory have fliers that have this strain start having positive results with this strain. I just wanted to know bc maybe in a year or two I might buy this strain to mix but for now just want to test out what I have! 

I'm pretty sure the strains are very much the same they all come from the same ancestors which have been crosses between deffierent types of pigeons with different traits that's what made the racing pigeon or homing pigeon that's what I have been told when I was young. Now has far as strains nothing will ever come close to the Janssen brothers! I believe that what makes great racing pigeons it's how you train them how much time you give to these birds they have to aprreciate te home and person who feeds the
thats what will make them fly faster home now as far as long medium distance all has to deal with how you train these pigeons somebody who will just train these birds in long distances I'm pretty sure they will become athletic birds for long distance because they will start to condition their muscles and lungs for that kind of distance now if you just train short distance than I'm sure they will be better at sprint so any racing pigeon all have the same type of athletic abilties it has to do how the trainer trains them and so on... I'm sure many people can notice how many people have gone beyond the limits of what one pays for a racing pigeon it is absurd that people pay over $1000 for a single pigeon because just because it did great for one person doesn't mean it will offer you the same medals or wins this sport every where has noticed that not many young people practice this hobby and it will be harder for the amount of dollars people are selling them for. This hobby is supposed to bring people together from all over. But for some this may be a business a way of life but perhaps it became that way bc they decided why not if people are willing to go deep into the wallet to pay for a bird but that's just how this world is turning crazy with so many people without food! 

My Loft Right now is about 4' x 5' x 5'.
Materials: Wood anything I could find around the house which I could use before it went to waist. 

now I notice looking back that I wish I could have done the floor out of wire mesh material so it would be easier for cleaning so now I will try to design a aviary where it connects to the loft an easly removable still need to builta trap into the loft. I know you guys can't see what it looks but as said will post pictures soon.. 


it was something I built on my own nothing big or great fancy looking but it is something which I can start with and learn by the end of the summer I want to build a aviary on the side 

The reason for keeping my birds in for at least another month and half more in the loft I just don't want to take chances to loose more birds. two years ago I tried to start this hobby and went on a trip and had my dad take careing the birds it was bad idea. he let the birds out to fly but did not know that they had to be kept on a schedual so when I got back they were accustomed to sleeping on the trees well couple weeks after I never saw them again I tried to trap them but with no succes I found later in the fall behind a shed the legs of one of them do either a cat or something got it.. This time I am making sure things are done right so no more disasters happen. 
Life is full of risks the weak fall but the strong rise after they fall I tend to have Luck in my side so pray to god nothing bad ever happens I know the danger of hawks but I guess also great pigeon are those who know to stay out of trouble to escape trouble so those who will see one will know home is where one is safe!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

FrequentFlierMiles said:


> I'm knew to this hobby and wanted to ask if anybody has tried this strain or seen results with this strain is it that good has they say it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of them, but there are many thousands of strains, and all of them are winning somewhere for somebody, else there would be no purpose for them existing.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Never heard of them, but there are many thousands of strains, and all of them are winning somewhere for somebody, else there would be no purpose for them existing.


Never Heard of the De Rauw-Sablon Pigeon Strain? 

Suppossedly it is the hottest new strain that will be the next big strain that has hit the pigeon world being compared to what the Janssen based birds have done for the pigeon sport this strain De Rauw- Sablon and I just wanted to know if any Americans have true this in their loft and if positive results have came in so far?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

FrequentFlierMiles said:


> ...........
> 
> *I'm pretty sure the strains are very much the same they all come from the same ancestors which have been crosses between deffierent types of pigeons* with different traits that's what made the racing pigeon or homing pigeon that's what I have been told when I was young. Now has far as strains nothing will ever come close to the Janssen brothers! I believe that *what makes great racing pigeons it's how you train them *how much time you give to these birds they have to aprreciate te home and person who feeds the
> thats what will make them fly faster home now as far as long medium distance all has to deal with how you train these pigeons somebody who will just train these birds in long distances I'm pretty sure they will become athletic birds for long distance because they will start to condition their muscles and lungs for that kind of distance now if you just train short distance than I'm sure they will be better at sprint *so any racing pigeon all have the same type of athletic abilties it has to do how the trainer trains *them and so on... I'm sure many people can notice how many people have gone beyond the limits of what one pays for a racing pigeon *it is absurd that people pay over $1000 for a single pigeon because just because it did great for one person doesn't mean it will offer you the same medals or wins *this sport every where has noticed that not many young people practice this hobby and it will be harder for the amount of dollars people are selling them for. This hobby is supposed to bring people together from all over. But for some this may be a business a way of life but perhaps it became that way bc they decided why not if people are willing to go deep into the wallet to pay for a bird but that's just *how this world is turning crazy with so many people without food!* ...........


 If from your perspective, racing pigeons are pretty much the same, and it all comes down to how you train them, how much time you spend with them, etc. then I can understand why you could not value any pigeon as worth more then $1000. 

I see you also presume that young people are not coming into the sport because the better specimens are more rare, and thus fanciers are willing to pay up for better birds. Have you seen the price of some of the top automobiles in the world ? Hasn't seemed to dampen the interest of 16 year old's to acquire an automobile to drive. All comes down to priories, many young people prefer automobiles, girl friends, wives, homes, kids, etc. etc. they all cost money. Have you checked out what the cost of years of college and then law or medical school lately ? Keeping a few homing pigeons is peanuts compared to those expenditures. 

I am completely lost on your point, that higher prices for world class racing pigeons has led somehow to people without food. Price of food in the USA as a percentage of income has decreased over the decades. Obesity is actually among the top ten health concerns in USA, no one is starving to death that I know of. The price of a rare diamond, art work, race horse, or a fine racing pigeon, really has nothing to do with people without food or any "craziness".

The best of something, has always cost more then what the person of average means would normally "afford". That is always how things in big demand, but of limited supply has been priced. Fortunately, racing pigeons can be acquired quite cheaply. I don't know of any young person in our area, who has not been able to acquire a whole bunch of homing pigeons from various clubs and club members at very little or no cost. 

Once you get to the point, where your well trained pigeons are winning World Class events and winning tens of thousands in prize points, and you have guys showing up with shopping bags full of cash, begging for the opportunity to buy some of your birds, we shall see if you will still be willing to part with your Champions at prices even a young person can afford !


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I would not sell them to any high price or to any high roller I would rather give those pigeons away to any starter at the club or! Education comes first never would I think of this sport as business it's a hobby to me an a place where you can make friends with others. 

I think that automobiles are worth nothing I would rather drive a toyota over a Oldsmobile that costs $100,000 dollars or a Ferrari This world is being destroyed by Humans and I find it rediculouse to how many people find it that something is worth so much but that's my point of view everybody has different likes so can't do nothing about that. But one thing is for sure there are many clubs where pigeons are given to beginners for free bc it's about helping out somebody, making friendship and so a pigeon is a pigeon as long as it has wings it can fly it can win. I have been to Europe and met many fliers and never do they sell pigeons to friends or beginners for that crazy price they would be gladly to help out somebody. Yea do what than the ones that were offered and that beginner wins or has a better season people are supposed to be happy for that person and give a high five and I'm pretty sure that that beginner will give the props for the person who helped him out.

Take a look at the big fliers in Europe they live in Mansions basically there pigeons live in a loft where many poor people don't even have the same standards as te pigeons the point is they had an education had jobs made money so they offered the best quality home for the pigeons but I'm sure many don't win but are at the top of te charts I give prop for those but 
I just want to say that this sport is about making friends and competing with eachother have talks about eachothers strategies of training and care for te birds we are all suppose to learn from eachother this is what brings people together When we go to cars yea if I get a high paying job yes I will live in a nice home in a nice property and have a nice car but won't change that I will than make the pigeons a business if people offer lots of money I would be willing to offer him a squeaker or two if he does good in the season I would just would want to see if that person would remember those who helped him and so what maybe later I would want somethig from him when I feel this pigeon has done good for him maybe I would feel that he would appreciate to offer me some squeakers from the winner with no problem. 

I went to my country in Portugal and asked this flier from my town hey can you give me some squeakers from your pigeons he was pleased to help me and he has great pigeons from Koopman, Marcel Sangers, he would give me them for free with no charge bc I told him I wanted to start this hobby in the states so There you go. He is an accountant and he is not rich or poor but has learned from people who don't have the same quality of standards of life that he has. The point is like hunting like any sport everybody are friends willing to help out but once te game starts everybody goes for the win but outside they hang out give pointers advice and become a family in a way. In not hating on those who have this as a business hey it's there way of making money people offer they are willing to sale there choice there gain I wonder how many of those chineses or Asians who buy pigeons for crazy amount of money go and win the season yea there % could be higher but it is killing the sport in many ways it is pushing other people out because it has changed the way this hobby/sport has become. 

I just want to let you know I am in it to have fun gain friends yes if I win I will be happy if I lose I just had to learn from the best and ask for help to what I have done wrong and how can I get better. This is not my life and yes for many it could be a way of life that is there risk like seen in many videos in how they take huge risks. 

i got no money I am finishing college so I just have to take it slow and enjoy it!!


I really just want to know what people here in the StAtes have to say about the De Rauw-Sablon's that they have aquarius have they had positive results or brought positive gains to there loft. Because that is the hype about this strain now.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I am the type of guy who of has the opportunity to win the Mega Millioms I would only keep 10,000,000 the rest I would donate to help the poor. My life will not change my personality will not change because just because I won the mega millions doesn't make me a better person than somebody who works hard bc I will still be working hard but of course will take more vacations to visit the world and see great things!


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

For Sure People have there own Likes and pleasures got nothing against them but just saying how I would be.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I REMEMBER MY FIRST COUPLE OF PIGEONS I BOUGHT I WAISTE A GOOD AMOUNT FOR SOMEBODY WHO IS NEW AND YOUNG 

my dad not knowing much about the sport and forgetting what I told him when I went on a camping trip he let out the birds I had two squeakers and a older pigeon I had bought for $300 that's the most I will ever pay. So what happened I get back the next day at night and notice the loft door open so I go to sleep crushed I wake up in the morning and go to his room and told him did I not say to not let out te birds bc there was a bird old enough that will just fly away. He was like yea an I'm like yea 300 dollars out into the air and he got mad at me than he was like what who the heck pays for a bird for that price I'm like yea that's nothing to what people but birds for that's like change for many I guess so I quite for a year and half ago do now I started again and made sure now that he is not to touch the loft or take care of the birds even if they where born in my loft.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

FrequentFlierMiles said:


> I am the type of guy who of has the opportunity to win the Mega Millioms I would only keep 10,000,000 the rest I would donate to help the poor. My life will not change my personality will not change because just because I won the mega millions doesn't make me a better person than somebody who works hard bc I will still be working hard but of course will take more vacations to visit the world and see great things!



I am also the kind of guy who would rather teach a man how to fish, instead of handing him a fish to eat. I also think if one wins something, or inherits money, etc. they had no vested effort in earning it, so of course they would give it away or spending on some other grand gesture, that would be easy, the hard part is being productive enough to earn money as a result of their own hard work and effort. 

I will never win the Mega Millions, as I never play. I work to hard for my money to waste it in such a way. I already "donate" about 50% of my income to support many poor people by way of taxes. What is left, I like to support great pigeon fanciers who have produced great pigeons. This way many poor pigeon fanciers can have food, simply produce a few World Champions every year, and you could be rich as well. You don't have to buy pigeons that cost more then your $300 limit, simply produce some that other fanciers are willing to buy for $25000 each or so, like Janssen bros pigeons, and then you can donate many more millions to the poor.

If you win that Mega Million, make sure to send some my way, that way my wife won't have to go without some new shoes or something, as I am forced to buy high priced pigeons !!


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

At exactly what point did this thread leave the rails completely and careen into the woods....


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Warren,

Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him how to fish and he'll eat for the rest of his life!!!


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

Warren won't share his fish with me Lol it okay I am a good fisher never gone home empty handed!


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

so do any of you guys got any De Rauw Sablons( descendants from this line) and notice if they have proven your loft that was my original question still didn't get answered? 
That was all the rest was just my point of view in how I saw this sport change!


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Warren,
> 
> Give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day, teach him how to fish and he'll eat for the rest of his life!!!


Nah I think it's more like give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat drinking beer all day


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Build a man a fire and he will be warm for the night, set a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life.
Always liked this version


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, if you haven't noticed they just became hot this fall, so you won't really hear how they did till like November-December. I would just go to the best fliers in my area and get birds from them. Plus theirs a lot of guys out there that bred money winners in many different races that no one ever notices and because of that their birds will probably be much cheaper than the Rauw-Sablons


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

Yes that's what I will be doing currently I will be getting some squeakers from my pigeon food supplier which is also a pigeon fancier. 

I just wanted to know if anybody had results yet even from training tosses!


Right now I just have Janssen based birds to try out than after I joing a club I will see what the future beholds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The ones that do good in training tosses are not always the ones that do good in the races. In my opinion if you are doing everything right your birds should all come home at the same time from the training tosses if they were released together. If they come home in groups and one is missing you can assume that a hawk took it or they encountered another flock and started splitting from that flock at different times, or you'll get another bird in with yours then it is obvious that they had been flying with another flock.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Never Heard of these*



FrequentFlierMiles said:


> so do any of you guys got any De Rauw Sablons( descendants from this line) and notice if they have proven your loft that was my original question still didn't get answered?
> That was all the rest was just my point of view in how I saw this sport change!


Sorry Frequent, I have Raced for Many Yrs. & never heard of the Line of Racers. Must be new line for the US????? Happy


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a partnership of breeders...De Rauw and Sablon. Great results in Europe. Since you mentioned that you have some CBS birds, CBS has imported several De Rauw -Sablon's and often has some to sell.


----------



## FrequentFlierMiles (May 17, 2012)

I Noticed but forgot to ask how they have done for them but I'm pretty sure they will have great things to say its their business to sell birds that's why I wanted to ask people here but like said before have to wait untill the end of this season since people only started to purchase these birds early this year!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

First To Hatch said:


> Well, if you haven't noticed they just became hot this fall, so you won't really hear how they did till like November-December. I would just go to the best fliers in my area and get birds from them. Plus theirs a lot of guys out there that bred money winners in many different races that no one ever notices and because of that their birds will probably be much cheaper than the Rauw-Sablons


 Great points ! Especially if you trying to acquire some great birds, and oh yeah they gotta be cheap ! As in, less then $300 was his stated budget. Don't know how many he wanted, a pair or two or three ? Don't forget the cost of shipping, and the budget favors domestic only, hard to import pigeons in that price range. 

You hit the nail on the head, don't chase some brand or name, go with what is winning in your club and combine. A wallet along with the right attitude and some respect, can get you a long way in a time efficient and cost effective way. Problem as I see it, most fanciers are not particularly good at selling/buying any particular item, be it a house, a car, some shares of stock, etc. Instead of bad mouthing the price of birds at the highest end, they should develop the skills necessary to acquire "good" birds within the budget they have. And in my very humble opinion, if you compete in a competitive combine, then the best birds in the world for your particular race course might already exist right in your own combine. 

In my particular combine there are fellows that have invested 6 figures on various breeders over the decades. The winners on this particular course are descended from winners going back many generations. Throw in dozens of events like YB auction races, and offspring from some of the best pairs the combine has to offer, are spread around the combine to other lofts of winning birds. The result is some number of fanciers who have acquired great birds over the decades, and can be a valuable source for some great seed stock. I personally, would not be concerned by what name the fancier calls his birds. My concern would be in the actual quality of the individual birds, as my mission is and always was, to breed a family of racers, from the best foundation breeders I can acquire. Their names are of no interest to me, but hey, that is me. 

The biggest challenge is not to find a particular line of pigeons which are said to be "XYZ" because of a piece of paper that one prints from their computer, but it is to find a "good" bird of whatever name in the first place. Vast majority of all racing pigeons in majority of lofts, are all in reality, just so very average in the first place. Hundreds of average birds in any given race, and even an average bird can place 1st. As there are a lot of 1st Place average birds out there. Which might explain why so many race winners as breeders produce so many average racers. Concerning those breeders, finding a really "good" one, is rare indeed. That is why they are so valuable.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

From what I am seeing in my club, theirs less than a handful of strains that have done any good....Devriendts, Fabry, Imberchts, and crosses of those strains. On here I see a lot of hype about Clausings, Hollywood, this guy and that guy, etc. 

I mean you don't need to go to the best flier and try to buy his best birds, just try and get some late hatches off of his best.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

ya the sablons are the new "Hot" all around pigeon, that haven't really Hit here yet,.they are prob over hyped for sure but that doesn't mean they are not solid birds, and Rick Mardis at CBS knows birds and is racing those birds himself,thats what i like about Rick, hes good honest man, and races the hell out of his birds, ( not just one loft birds) in two different combines, and even races them through old birds... and his prices are fair on his squeakers so I dont see how you can go wrong, for the prices you most likely paid.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

As someone who has had birds win substantial Money in futurities and one loft races, I know a little bit about pigeons. The DeRauw-Sablon birds have a great reputation in Europe as a result of superior performance over time. So too do many other (named) strains. Janssens, Van Loons, Houbens, Vandenabeles and on and on. All of these successful flyers would tell you the same thing, that not every bird produced is an outstanding race performer. And not every great race bird is an outstanding producer. Most of these outstanding flyers are always looking for additional birds to add to their breeding loft as a means to improve and continue the success that they desire.
Try to buy a bird with a record of winning or producing proven flyers or both. The or both birds are usually quite expensive.
There are exceptional flyers, and there are (what I call) feather merchants. It is seemingly unusual that a man is exceptional in both areas. You can get good and not so good birds from either, but my preference is to buy from a man that is not in it primarily from a business motive.
The key to success is in the fancier himself. If he is a good flyer and pigeon man he will learn how to succeed. There are many that could buy the best birds to be found, and under their management the birds would do nothing.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Agree for the most part with Ejb, with the excpetion of two of the most famous "feather merchants" here in the US, CBS and Ganus are both outstanding racers! CBS race record speaks for itslef in both young and old birds in two different combines. Ganus as hyped and expensive as his birds, his partner (Peter colijin) and him do really well on the shorter races in Holland. i know Mike is there himself for a good part of the racing and training. 

Kind of off topic, more of a rebuttal in the above response, but i felt compelled to stand up for CBS ( the birds the original poster, bought his 2 birds from) as Rick, is an honest man, and a helluva a pigeon man.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I know many people that have done well with both CBS and Ganus birds, and I also know many that have not done so well. Some times it is a problem with the flyer and his management. Sometimes not. I don't question the integrity of either enterprise. The one point I would make is that if you buy enough of others top birds you will be bound to have some that are the real deal.
If you have the data to make an objective assessment related to successful percentages, then what those two would perhaps not stack up to Campbell Strange or David Clausing ?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

We all need to remember that only one pigeon wins a race, maybe 10 if you get 10 on the drop. Now, are those the same bloodline being sold those original winning birds? Then again, why are CBS birds so special there is hundreds of clubs and each club has a winning pigeon, seems to me like you can go anywhere and buy a winner if thats what you want. A lot of people say CBS is cheap, I'm the kind of guy that isn't interested in who is its grand-sire, because those are the ones around the $100 range on CBS mainly birds that are a few generations down from a good bird. I don't mean to bad mouth CBS but I don't think going to CBS should be encouraged when you can probably buy better for less or the same amount.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

totally agree with both points, I know where I would go if I wanted to buy some birds, and I wouldnt get on the internet, Id go the top flyers loft in my club, and buy some birds... 

Something i dont think someone new to the sport would know to do, Newer people are going to use google and hear "whats hot" and most likely buy from a pigeon house. Most people I talk to want to have birds and "get expirence" before joining a club, I actually see it on here quite often. I think people do not understand that we are so eager for new flyers, that most of the time other club members will fill there lofts up with birds so they can have someone new to race against. I think the avg Joe feels they have to be a pigeon racer already to join a club. 

Frequent are you a member of a club?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> totally agree with both points, I know where I would go if I wanted to buy some birds, and I wouldnt get on the internet, Id go the top flyers loft in my club, and buy some birds...
> 
> Something i dont think someone new to the sport would know to do, Newer people are going to use google and hear "whats hot" and most likely buy from a pigeon house. *Most people I talk to want to have birds and "get expirence" before joining a club, *I actually see it on here quite often. I think people do not understand that we are so eager for new flyers, that most of the time other club members will fill there lofts up with birds so they can have someone new to race against. *I think the avg Joe feels they have to be a pigeon racer already to join a club. *
> 
> Frequent are you a member of a club?


 Yeah, I never really understood the line of thinking that one should be a pigeon racer before one joins a club. Trying to figure out how one does that without being in a club ?? 

I always get a kick out of those newer fliers, who go to "XYZ" breeding farm and buy themselves some pretty pedigrees, and then expect to beat their club and combine champs.  Perhaps it has happened, but for the most part, I suspect the best pigeons in the world, in the hands of a newbie, would still be doing reasonably well, just to get the birds home and in the clock. 

Even buying the birds from "XYZ" who flies in four combines, may not offer all of the success promised, because that fancier and his great loft in that ideal location, just don't come with the kit of birds which were purchased.

So purchase the flavor of the month, or the day's special, does not really matter, odds are the newbie at best will just be average, that is the mathematical reality. So the newbie should just go ahead and do what he wants to do, if he buys a couple of kits, he just might get lucky and get a good one in the bunch. My experience has been that many such new guys are not really seeking advice if they should buy "XYZ", they just want some confirmation that it is OK to go ahead with what they already plan to do.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

There are several things to consider when buying birds, whether it be breeders or young birds.
1. The pedigree does no flying. The pigeon does that it self.
2. There is no official governing body in the U.S. that validates what is on the pedigree.
3. The integrity and reputation of the person selling or offering (people actually give some with no charge) the bird is most important. I know of cases where an individual is not the most pleasant and engaging, but his flying record and birds speak for themselves.
4. Many knowledgeable livestock breeders will tell you that beyond 3 generations in a pedigree is information that is of little relevance.
5. There are quality birds available at the large retailers, on the various auction sites, and from local successful flyers. They will not all fill your loft with winners, but you must try them to find that out or not.
6. Ultimately it is up to the flyer and breeder to determine what happens in his loft with his birds. The accomplishment of the birds in breeding and in racing is due, in no small part, to the management by the handler.
7. Most of the widely known and respected names in Europe and the U.S. got their recognition as a result of the performance of their birds in races and through producing excellent performing pigeons in their loft and for others.
I prefer to get my birds as close to the original source as possible. I am a conservative and like to eliminate the middle man if possible.
In most clubs there is a person that is consistently at or near the top of the race sheet and whose birds are coveted by most flyers in his area. These same people are frequently someone who is willing and happy to share their experience and advice. Seek out their council. You will only be the better for it.


----------

